# Nissa â€“ Aug 1/06-June 6/08



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

My 2nd little Wildling to leave me. Nissa was part of a group of 4 half wild/half domestic girls I had previously adopted out but had to take back in May 2007, so they rejoined their sister and 2 neutered brothers. My own Wildlings were nervous but not aggressive, imagine my surprise at getting bitten! Nissa was 3rd in command and boy this girl had teeth that could slice through you like butter. Leather gloves were absolutely no deterrent at allâ€¦hehe. I will admit all my Wildlings only bit me when they were pushed and frightened, there was no aggressive attack ever, and it was usually all my fault.

Nissa was one I always had to be wary about in the cage until the girlsâ€™ brother Beni started showing signs of CHF and was being treated. The whole group of them started to really trust me and were very very sweet in their own Wildling Way. My Wildlings are not aging well, with respiratory issues, CHF and strange lumpies and bumpies.

Tonight Nissa started to gasp open-mouthed, I had been treating her and the others with baytril/amoxicillin but it obviously wasnâ€™t going to be enough to help my Nissa. 
She went blue and then climbed out of the cage onto meâ€¦thus began my first and only cuddle session with my girl. I made the most of it, and she seemed to find some comfort in my words and very gentle stroking. My poor Nissa just stopped mid-gasp, I guess she heard me encouraging her to let go. :sad3: 

I love my very different little Wildlings. Fare well Nissaâ€¦I hope your journey is peaceful and you find everything you are looking for. And a huge comfy doubledecker with Ortiz too!

Nissa, just home, manages to escape, but runs toward her old cage that she was brought in..








Caught!








My first of many bites by her








Forgiving me for all the scary stuff (Nissa on right)









The Wildlings love their Dearpie Doubledecker









Nissa to the left always hung back a little









Nissa with her sisters


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

Aww, pretty baby. I'm sorry for your loss. I'm sure she's having a great time now.


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

i'm so sorry for your loss  they're all such little cuties!!


----------

